# Had biopsy today...



## gccruiser (Apr 24, 2013)

Well I had the biopsy of the nodules on my thyroid earlier this morning, and I will say it wasn't painful at all. I felt pressure, that's it. The Dr placed what felt like 3 needles in my neck for aspiration, and I just couldn't help from continuously swallowing because my head and neck was so_ extended._ He also did another u/s, and said I had _multi-nodulars_, but said he's almost certain they are all benign. The lady from the lab was there, and she said the pathologist will report to my family physician in about 2-3 _business days_ the findings of the biopsies. It was however, quite reassuring to hear the Dr say the nodules are highly unlikely to be malignant. Now I just have to wait for the _actual _final word.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad it wasn't bad! Try to stay occupied this weekend


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gccruiser said:


> Well I had the biopsy of the nodules on my thyroid earlier this morning, and I will say it wasn't painful at all. I felt pressure, that's it. The Dr placed what felt like 3 needles in my neck for aspiration, and I just couldn't help from continuously swallowing because my head and neck was so_ extended._ He also did another u/s, and said I had _multi-nodulars_, but said he's almost certain they are all benign. The lady from the lab was there, and she said the pathologist will report to my family physician in about 2-3 _business days_ the findings of the biopsies. It was however, quite reassuring to hear the Dr say the nodules are highly unlikely to be malignant. Now I just have to wait for the _actual _final word.


Sure glad that is over with!!! If for any reason you should feel discomfort, ice is very good; very very good!!

Good luck on the results; keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## brookshire (Nov 28, 2012)

Waiting is truly the hard part. Hang tough and find something fun to do this weekend.


----------



## gccruiser (Apr 24, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> Glad it wasn't bad! Try to stay occupied this weekend


Thank you. I'm going out tonight w/friends, and 2moro (Sat) I'm going to a pig pickin'. I plan to have a fun-filled, and worry free w/e.


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

Glad you have that past you at least. I was so nervous leading up to it. Mine was severely uncomfortable so glad yours wasn't! Enjoy your weekend =)


----------



## gccruiser (Apr 24, 2013)

Nowensmama said:


> Glad you have that past you at least. I was so nervous leading up to it. Mine was severely uncomfortable so glad yours wasn't! Enjoy your weekend =)


I was nervous too. Probably more _anxious_. I just wanted to get it done. I really felt much better, and _reassured_ when the Dr who did the biopsy said it is _unlikely_ that the nodules are malignant. He said I had _multi-nodules_ and that they are _heterogeneous_ vs homogeneous; but I wasn't quite clear on what that means, so maybe I'll ask my family physician to explain that when he calls me w/the actual results early next week hopefully. Have you ever heard of _heterogeneous_ vs _homogeneous nodules_?


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

So glad to hear you are past the FNA  Have a great weekend! Sounds like you will be busy!


----------



## gccruiser (Apr 24, 2013)

jsgarden1 said:


> So glad to hear you are past the FNA  Have a great weekend! Sounds like you will be busy!


lol. I think so. Gettin ready 2 step out now 2 meet w/friends 4 the evening. I really can't wait til the pig picking 2moro. That's always fun every year.


----------

